# Highly rated shampoos



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Im currently using megs gold class & its not to bad to be honest but im stepping up in clasd in all my products

I hear Britemax Cleanmax is a good shampoo

What other good ones is there


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

There's loads of really good shampoos, such as:

Turtle Wax Ice Shampoo
Dodo Juice Sour Power
Autobrite Banana Gloss
Autosmart Duet

TBH there's too many out there to try and very few that don't get decent write ups. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AG BSC
Dodo BTBM
3M CS
Zymol


----------



## ryan l (Apr 2, 2013)

i like using mer super advanced car shampoo and it smells great.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dodo juice "born to be mild":thumb:
nick.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Autobrite banana gloss sounds good. Bet it smells the nuts


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Banana Gloss and Auto Finesse Lather both work very well


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Blackroc said:


> Banana Gloss and Auto Finesse Lather both work very well


I did look into AF lather but i heard it dont foam up great

I do love an AF product lol


----------



## MrAndyT (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm currently using Meguiars Gold Class... Can't complain nice and slick, lathers well too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Another vote for banana gloss. Smells good enough to eat/drink!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Zaino one is good as is AutoGlym Bodywork Shampoo those are the 2 that are in my arsenal and have been for years.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Best I've used:
Duragloss 901
Britemax
Zaino

In that order


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Best I used in all my years of cleaning is Wax Tec Super Suds, very concentrated shampoo and super slick with plenty of suds, plus smells of strawberry's as well.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Cheers for the advice & ideas peeps
This detailing business is eating my wallet lol


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Angelwax Superior shampoo smells like foam bananas yum about £6 for the bottle.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Zaino Z7
Krystal Kleen Detail's Cherry Wash
Autoglym Bodywork shampoo if buying in bulk
:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Poorboys Super Slicks and Suds

the one and only tested shampoo at the moment,
but already a keeper for me!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I use AS duet but used AG BSC before ... this duet will last me at least 2 years! Will try AB Banana Gloss nest


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

wolfs white satin 
btbm


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Best I used in all my years of cleaning is Wax Tec Super Suds, very concentrated shampoo and super slick with plenty of suds, plus smells of strawberry's as well.


Just bought it, we will see how it performs


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Best I used in all my years of cleaning is Wax Tec Super Suds, very concentrated shampoo and super slick with plenty of suds, plus smells of strawberry's as well.


Just bought it, we will see how it performs


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dodo Juice BTBM
Espuma Astro 

:thumb:


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

dodo juice btbm, I did try auto finesse lather, as I love the rest of their products, but did not like it, cleaned very well, very slick but no foaming up, so gone back to btbm  cleans well, very slick AND foams up, winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

espuma Astro or Duo! or Zymol if you want retail.


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

downhuman said:


> Best I've used:
> *Duragloss 901*
> Britemax
> Zaino
> ...


901 is the dogs danglys absolutely brilliant shampoo, I don't bother trying others!! :thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Duragloss 901 is a great shampoo, but if you have a dark colored car, I would highly recommend buying Chemical Guys Citrus Wash+Gloss.
Their new Mr. Pink is also a winner


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Finish Kare 118 is the best ive used


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Finish Kare #118 
Finish Kare #1016
Dodo Juice Sour Power
Muc Off Ubershine
Sonus Gloss Shampoo

Those are my favourites 


Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Wolf's White Satin
Britemax Cleanmax
AF Lather

My fave is Britemax though


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Feracla Detox
Gtechniq Gwash

both good for different reasons.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Have anybody tried Valet Pro Concentrated Car Shampoo? It looks like very good value. 5litre to 13,95£. Dilution ratio looks good too 20ml to 10litre. How effective it is and does it leave anything behind?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Banana Gloss
Chemical Guys Citrus Gloss
Maxi Suds II
AB Magifoam
Chemical guys Mr Pink which has a dilution ratio of like 4000:1 !!!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

halam said:


> wolfs white satin
> btbm


The two the love the most also. Very similar in use i find. Perhaps BTBM edges white satin but is also more expensive.


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

I got great results with Mothers California Gold Shampoo, it's really good you get lots of suds and lubricity and best of all it's easy on the pocket


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Dodojuice Born to be mild for me. 
Full of suds and very slippery. Smells great too. 

I've just tried Sour Pour and it's quite good as well. Has carnauba wax in it, so it really does enhance the shine a bit.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

D.........Wax shampoo, or Af's Lather for me


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've used most of the brand named shampoo, while i like a few, the price per ml is silly. I'm sticking with AS Duet which performs great and does everything and more than an over priced 500ml bottle with a nice label.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

So you havn't tried them all then???


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

There should be a guide done for top shampoos, best shampoos on a budget/best value for money, some like high foaming shampoos, so best, high foaming shampoo, some don't want suds, so best, low foam shampoo.etc etc.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I regularly use a few different ones:
-Megs gold class & ultimate 
- Autobrite banana gloss and citrus pearl, my favourites (citrus pearl often gets overlooked but it's an incredible shampoo)
- Auto Finesse lather
- 3m Car soap


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

AS Duet

AG BSC


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

for me it's either AB Banana Gloss or Orchard Autocare Brambley Apple.....................................both of which smell lovely,sud up well & are nice n slick on the paint work


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

msb said:


> So you havn't tried them all then???


Whats your point?


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Junkers_GTi said:


> I got great results with Mothers California Gold Shampoo, it's really good you get lots of suds and lubricity and best of all it's easy on the pocket


Bought this a while back and really rated it. Smells brilliant too. However with shampoos I find it really is an individual preference and I give some of this to a friend who didn't really like it yet he loves AF lather which I didn't like at all. Lol.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Sparky160 said:


> Bought this a while back and really rated it. Smells brilliant too. However with shampoos I find it really is an individual preference and I give some of this to a friend who didn't really like it yet he loves AF lather which I didn't like at all. Lol.


I thought AF Lather was so sh*t as well!!! no suds and wasn't 'slick' it felt greasy like fairy liquid! Has a nice label though .......


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

i prefer gwash or cg cw&g over zaino z7.

found z7 to leave streaky marks no matter how much i rinsed/dried. thats over z5, and various lsp's petes53, natty blue, fk1000p, ddjbv, megs #16.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Im gonna buy some banana gloss 2 moro. Seems highly rated & i bet it smells epic


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

It smells like the bananas at the picknmix! Mmmmm

I prefer chemical guys citrus wash and gloss over it though, that's my personal fave, second would be wolfs white satin.


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Sparky160 said:


> Bought this a while back and really rated it. Smells brilliant too. However with shampoos I find it really is an individual preference and I give some of this to a friend who didn't really like it yet he loves AF lather which I didn't like at all. Lol.


Cheers mate, good to know I'm not the only one that tried that one and thought it was good. As you said, it really is personal preference, down here the Megs NXT 2.0 shampoo is veryy popular and I don't like it at all while most of my mates love it.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Markg2013 said:


> Whats your point?


I was trying to understand the negativity of your last comment so guess that was my point


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

123HJMS said:


> I thought AF Lather was so sh*t as well!!! no suds and wasn't 'slick' it felt greasy like fairy liquid! Has a nice label though .......


Lather works well, it can't really be slated cos people have used it wrongly, and it may have been said a thousand times but suds have naff all to do with how well it cleans and how safely it cleans, i suppose if its bubbles you want why not use fairy liquid:thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

msb said:


> Lather works well, it can't really be slated cos people have used it wrongly, and it may have been said a thousand times but suds have naff all to do with how well it cleans and how safely it cleans, i suppose if its bubbles you want why not use fairy liquid:thumb:


Not the suds, suds are just a bonus but the greasy feeling it has is  ... I'll stick with my AS Duet and leave the lather for the brand monkeys :thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

msb said:


> Lather works well, it can't really be slated cos people have used it wrongly, and it may have been said a thousand times but suds have naff all to do with how well it cleans and how safely it cleans, i suppose if its bubbles you want why not use fairy liquid:thumb:


Wasn't it AF who came out with that comment about bubbles!? I have seen others contradict it totally.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Suds up just fine for me and no greasy feeling, find it quite amusing at peoples quickness to blame products etc, used correctly it washes really well and is one of easiest shampoos to rinse i've found persoanally speaking, but each to their own:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

adjones said:


> Wasn't it AF who came out with that comment about bubbles!? I have seen others contradict it totally.


No its been said for along time, AG's shampoo doesn't produce alot of bubbles and zymols clear also isn't a partiularly sudsy shampoo, both of which also clean just fine:thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

AG BSC doesn't sud well either but I liked that .. only swapped the AS for price!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Obviously the cheapest must be the best

My boss thinks like that also, often ends up costing him a fortune:lol:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

msb said:


> No its been said for along time, AG's shampoo doesn't produce alot of bubbles and zymols clear also isn't a partiularly sudsy shampoo, both of which also clean just fine:thumb:


Ok but what you are saying is no suds does not mean no clean, not that suds do nothing. I've never encountered a foamy product which didn't clean. That tends to suggest that suds DO indicate a product which will work well. No suds might work ok but it might also suggest that it isn't so good.


----------



## MarkH Renualt (Jun 9, 2012)

Super Natural shampoo awesome! not much suds but well lubed and dilution is insane! plus does seem to just remove all dirt right off the car!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Suds don't mean jack when it comes to cleaning power. As said, classic shampoo's like AG BSC and Zymol prove that


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Suds don't mean jack perhaps but I like a shampoo that is sudsy and is slick with good cleaning power. Eg. BTBM. Perfect example of a top shampoo. And although they may not mean better or worse cleaning ability I think it means something that sudsy shampoo is nicer to use although its comes third in my list of what I want for a shampoo after cleaning ability and slickness. However I'm not sayin everyone thinks a sudsy shampoo is nicer to use but some people do prefer that hence why the market is saturated with shampoos to suit everyone's preference which ultimately is what it comes down to


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Best I have used is g wash


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Suds don't mean jack when it comes to cleaning power. As said, classic shampoo's like AG BSC and Zymol prove that


Seriously ? I honestly thought suds loosed the dirt towards the top paint level, makes me wonder why snow foam is really foamy, surely suds must do something other wise manufactures will not make shampoos that foam.

Shampoo's Should Clean well, well lubricated and balanced, ph safe to some extent, foam well plus more concentrated through a bottle and finally help and assist whilst drying the panels so less water is left after a rinse.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Sparky160 said:


> Suds don't mean jack perhaps but I like a shampoo that is sudsy and is slick with good cleaning power. Eg. BTBM. Perfect example of a top shampoo. And although they may not mean better or worse cleaning ability I think it means something that sudsy shampoo is nicer to use although its comes third in my list of what I want for a shampoo after cleaning ability and slickness. However I'm not sayin everyone thinks a sudsy shampoo is nicer to use but some people do prefer that hence why the market is saturated with shampoos to suit everyone's preference which ultimately is what it comes down to


summed it up, why should you settle for one that doesnt sud if you like having suds to see where you have passed over .... most branded shampoo's will clean just there are ones which are also slick and sud on top ... no brainer for me.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i like AS Duet


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Another for dodo juice btbm lasts an absolute age.

Other than that ag bsc or the purple trade version i got 25L of this mofos


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

GTechniq G-Wash :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I like BTBM but for value for money Sour Power gets my vote.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

bigbadjay said:


> Another for dodo juice btbm lasts an absolute age.
> 
> Other than that ag bsc or the purple trade version i got 25L of this mofos


the purple version of teh shampoo is better I think it suds more and is slicker ... they do the BSC in trade as well


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

The purple has no wax so in theory could give a better finish as just a quick wash


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

I use autobrite banana gloss , megs gold class , or lather all super shampoos


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Banana Gloss seems very popular, where is the preferred place to buy it from?


Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Mean & clean said:


> Banana Gloss seems very popular, where is the preferred place to buy it from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


Autobrite Direct, only place that sells it as it's their own shampoo


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Whats the slickness like on magifoam :lol:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

bigbadjay said:


> Whats the slickness like on magifoam :lol:


what makes you say that ... because they're both the same colour, banana scented and made by the same supplier!? :devil:


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Oohh your spoiling it for me! Order of magifoam not delivered yet


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Mean & clean said:


> Banana Gloss seems very popular, where is the preferred place to buy it from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


I just got some of ebay 500ml for £9


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> what makes you say that ... because they're both the same colour, banana scented and made by the same supplier!? :devil:


They aren't the same surely? Magifoam is strong alkaline and not pH neutral


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

There nothing like the same


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Magifoam Wax safe?


----------



## TheFrankenberry (Mar 31, 2013)

My favorites:

Ultima - Paint Guard Wash (high sudsing, super slick, cost effective)
DuraGloss - 901 Car Wash Concentrate (high sudsing, slick, cost effective)
Gtechniq - Gwash (low sudsing, super slick, pricey)
Dodo Juice - Born To Be Mild (sudsy, slick, pricey)
Zaino - Z7 (low sudsing, super slick, ChemGuys soap price point)

I want to try Orchard Auto Care soaps, but waiting to see if they'll ship to the USA.


----------



## mrhaz (Jun 11, 2013)

Meguiars gold class and dodo sour power are really good


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Einszett glanz is good for an added shine 
Britemax also good with decent dilution rates


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

123HJMS said:


> Autobrite Direct, only place that sells it as it's their own shampoo


Plenty other places sell it mate ;-)


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Gotta have a shoutout for Wolfs White Satin. Seems to be my goto shampoo


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I really like Megs #62 for a cheap really good shampoo.

Carlack 68 and Megs #00 are my personal favorites , but can be a bit costly.

Mothers California Gols Shampoo is my current go to shampoo, I avoid the Nuba one and go for the straight shampoo one. Does a great job and leaves a nice finish. And doesn't seem to degrade the finish to much.

I've just tried the Art De Shine Organic shampoo and on a ADSicko coated car I've never experienced a slicker car wash process and was even tempted to wash my car again once I'd rinsed it, It was that much of a joy to use.


----------

